# Deer Movement in Fog



## GorillaUSMC (Mar 24, 2009)

*I don't know for sure...*

Deer can be unpredictable at times. Depending on how early in the nite the fog sets in, they may bed down, then move more in the morning when it starts to lift. Humidity affects scent. Dry air tends to keep deer from getting a good whiff of "hunter", so I would imagine deer are pretty secure in the fog even tho there isn't much wind. Don't really know tho. Personally, I'd hunt in the fog. If it was too thick, I'd move up on the ridge lines and fingers until it started evaporating/lifting.


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

In heavy fog you get down and go after them.. It really messes with their senses !!! Randy


----------



## jcsanders79-xt (Aug 28, 2007)

I hunt a WMA that I go in by boat and its always foggy for bow season. I mean REALLY foggy. Without a gps I couldn't get to my spot. The dear seem to not move until after the fog lifts. I've had one standing infront of me at about 30 yards when the fog lifted. I had no Idea she was there and vice versa!


----------



## jdamet (Jul 25, 2009)

My first year bowhunting, I went out before dark and you couldn't see 10 feet! I had deer directly below me, but all I could see was the outline of their heads, so I didn't get a shot. They were around me for quite a while but when the fog lifted, they had moved just out of range. 
You just never know what they will do in any given situation.


----------



## staggyd (Sep 7, 2009)

I've always liked hunting in the fog...I don't think it bothers their movement a whole lot......maybe you don't see as much movement because you can't see as well !!!


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## shortstick28 (Oct 16, 2009)

*deer movement in fog*

i was out last sunday evening i saw 31 deer in 2-1/2-3 hours which was the most i've ever seen in one day in a stand. but on the other hand my best chance at a shot was 80+ yards:angry: had three sneek on behind me quartering away at 50 or so but no shooting lane.. 17 were 100+ yards upwind of me at a corn pile, should have gotten down and tried to put a stalk on them..:darkbeer:


----------

